# skipping pegs to create double knit on a universal s loom



## jennedge

I'ge bought a Knitting Board Afghan Loom (S loom) and I want to use it for double knit Afghans. I've noticed its fairly easy to find instructions and pictures for the Serenity loom that indicate which pegs to skip to make a double knit work well, but cannot find these same type of instructions for the loom I'm working with. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Ronie

you should probably look up the manufacture of your loom... I thought Martha Stewart had a S loom... anyway look it up and see if the site has free patterns or instructions.. if now try YouTube they have so many videos I would take a guess that there will be something like your loom there... I don't think it has to do with the shape of the loom.. but more with the amount of pegs used.. keep that in mind when you are looking it might be very helpful...


----------



## Buttons

I hope these will help. I did a google search on How to double knit on the kb S loom. Hope these videos help:

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2008/06/17/loom-knitting-creating-in-double-knit/

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+loom+a+double+knit+afghan+on+the+S+loom&sm=3






http://www.youtube.com/user/GoodKnitKisses


----------



## cheryllsms

The CinDwood universal S loom comes with two colors of pegs, so you know which pegs to skip for double knitting. She has already worked out the math, LOL, so that this loom can be used for either type of knitting.Other S looms will either do only double knitting OR only flat panel. Check with the manufacturer and hope they have instructions on their website! Good luck.


----------



## jennedge

Thank you for the different ideas and sources for possible solutions. I have toyed with the loom myself to see if I can come up with a working pattern (which pegs to skip) and I believe I may have come up with a work-able solution!


----------



## P Mary Ann

I'm a fresh meat kind of newbie around here but I think I know exactly what you are looking for! Kristen with Good Knit Kisses has figured this out for the rest of us, bless her heart. You'll love her! Here's a link to her video:






And here is a link to her website with written instructions:

http://goodknitkisses.blogspot.com/2014/01/double-knitting-on-knittingboard-super.html

Hope this helps! :wink:


----------

